

Python 2.7.9rc1 - jordigh
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-279rc1/

======
jordigh
The Mercurial guys are pretty happy about this. Guido verbally agreed during
Pycon 2014 to do these things (SSL backports, pip) for Python 2.7.

